# Wild Side Adds New Heart Designs To Stock Transfer Collection



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

You can help your customers have a heart with the new designs recently added by Wild Side to its stock art library. Heart genres include patriotic, abstract, vintage, tattoo art, hearts with angels, biker, fashion, heraldry and many more. In addition to plastisol transfers, rhinestone selections also are available.

No matter what markets your business caters to, you will find a generous selection of high-quality art designs. Any design also can be accented with foil for a flashier look.

These durable heat-applied graphics can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of automotive designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 and type in the keyword: hearts. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

